# Hanging Christmas lights on tall steep roof



## josephbc (Nov 27, 2011)

I wanted to put christmas lights up on the roof for the first time this year, I bought the lights, and the hooks but realized I had a slight problem.. my ladder isn't tall enough to reach the roof and it's too steep to climb onto from a shorter part of the roof. 

The angle of the roof looks like 45 degrees and I think the ladder is 16 feet. Is the only option to get a taller ladder? Is there a more affordable option than buying a new one? Here's a picture of the house, and the ladder is to the right.










Thanks!


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

be safe don't try to get on that roof.....hang lights elsewhere...other wise your christmas won't be so merry... nice house live to enjoy it...


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

+1

Not much Merry if you are nursing a broken neck.


----------



## Msradell (Sep 1, 2011)

A taller ladder is about the only safe way you're going to be able to hang those lights. You could certainly rent one for a day if you don't want to buy one but in the long term you will probably need one for something else anyway.


----------



## dubbinchris (Nov 29, 2011)

I'd say buy the taller ladder. I just bought a taller one recently and the firs thing I did was use it to hang christmas lights.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

You will need a bigger/longer ladder anyway for any future maintenance on your home. Borrow or rent one for now. On the plus side, your home appears to have easy access for a ladder with nice flat surfaces on which to secure it.


----------



## JeepNick (Oct 27, 2011)

Check craigslist for ladders. There are usually some pretty good deals on tools there, and I bought a nice aluminum extension ladder on there for $40 that was about $150 new at the store.

Just be careful! I know two different people who fell off ladders in the last couple years. The one hanging christmas lights nearly lost his arm the damage was so severe. The other guy was trimming a tree - he spent over a year in physical therapy after the 3 reconstructive surgeries they did to his shattered ankle. Have a helper hold the ladder and don't over reach.


----------



## Slyfox (Jun 13, 2008)

Ask some family members, friends, co-workers, neighbors, etc., about handyman they have used in the past for odds & ends jobs, they do often do work like what you need help with.


----------

